# UAE Job Offer



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear friends,

I am in a confusing situation and seek help...

I got a job offer from a firm in Dubai after clearing two rounds of interview and they have sent me the offer letter and pushing me to sign it. However, i am not very sure about joining this firm as it doesn't really meet my expectations besides other issues. But i do not have anything else in hand as of now so don't want to say no either. 
My question is if i sign the offer letter and then get a better offer after few days can i say no to the first offer? Does signing a job offer letter have legal bindings or i can still decline? 
Please note that i am currently on employment visa with another firm.

Please help!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Signing an offer letter is not legally binding. But if they start the visa application or even the MOL approval process, it is an expense (and wasted effort) for them. 

They won't be able to apply for your visa (and I think labour approval) while your existing visa has not been cancelled.


----------



## rashmi218 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi thank you so much for the reply. Yes my current visa is not cancelled and my joining date is only in March which is still a month away. But i did read that an offer letter is legally binding in UAE according to new laws passed ? I don't think they can begin the visa processing until i join which means i can reject the offer isn't it? So can i go ahead and sign the offer letter even when i am not sure about joining?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rashmi218 said:


> Hi thank you so much for the reply. Yes my current visa is not cancelled and my joining date is only in March which is still a month away. But i did read that an offer letter is legally binding in UAE according to new laws passed ? I don't think they can begin the visa processing until i join which means i can reject the offer isn't it? So can i go ahead and sign the offer letter even when i am not sure about joining?


Actually you are right - under the new labour law there were indeed changes including the fact that this needs to be registered etc. Your best best is to call up/visit the Ministry of Labour as I would not like to give wrong advice.
However, the fact that they cannot start your visa or labour approval process till your visa is cancelled still hold.


----------



## ethanbandhu (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Hope you are well.

I wanted to seek help and your advise in one of my situation. I got an employment visa from one of the bank in dubai and was issued an employment visa for 2 months only. But due to unforeseen circumstances, we had a family emergency due to which i could not join on the given date and sent the employer an email along with all the proofs. I havent heard anything from them since then. 

Now i wanted to go to dubai to meet few people for some work but i have employment visa. My concerns are as follows:

1. Would that Visa be cancelled by the employer as i didnt join them?
2. Should i apply for a tourist visa?
3. How can i check whether i can travel on the employment visa for any other work.

Your help and guidance is highly appreciated. 

Regards
EB


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

ethanbandhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


Try to get in touch with someone at the company and get clarity. It is not recommended that you travel on the employment visa without receiving a modified appointment letter. 
In case the company cancelled the employment visa, and you still traveled using it, you would be stuck here in immigration since Indians do not get visa on arrival. Suppose in case the company didn't cancel the visa, you can obtain entry but cannot exit without the company cancelling your visa or converting into residence visa.
Only way is to get clarity from the company. Alternately, if you do not get any response, wait for 2 months for the employment visa validity to expire and then travel on a tourist visa if you need to. This is my opinion.


----------

